#ubuntu-co 2011-09-12
<SirDerigo> buenos días
<SirDerigo> sergiokof: ping
<SirDerigo> Muchachos, como puedo levantar una ethernet virtual (por ejemplo eth1) para solicitarle dos IP al servidor dhcp?
<SirDerigo> si hago ifconfig eth0:0 up 
<SirDerigo> ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.1.1 
<SirDerigo> quedo con dos eth, pero, no puedo pedir una IP por DHCP y tampoco la detectan ciertas apps
<Adalid_Negro> buenas tiempo sin venir =P
<kuadrosx> Adalid_Negro: como va? :D
<Adalid_Negro> kuadrosx: tu sabes como se puede clonar un sistema con ubuntu?
<Adalid_Negro> bien brother y tu que tal?
<kuadrosx> scarle un iso?
<kuadrosx> bien :)
<Adalid_Negro> mmm no, pasar un disco de 80 a uno de tera
<Adalid_Negro> y que botee y todo
<kuadrosx> no se :P
<Adalid_Negro> si gracias esta durito
<duende> hola gente alguien sabe como unir archivos *.0 *.1 *.2 ??
<Adalid_Negro> eso esta partido con hacha
<Adalid_Negro> pero no se en  sistemas *nix como se puede unir
<Adalid_Negro> creo que incluso cat puede funcionar
<kuadrosx> cat *.0 *.2 > completo
<Adalid_Negro> ahhh yo sabia jejejejeje
<kuadrosx> y para dividir con split :P
<Adalid_Negro> uno se vuelve tan dependiente a los guis xD
<kuadrosx> tambien se puede correr hacha con mono
<Adalid_Negro> wakala
<duende> kuadrosx gracias
<duende> !!
<duende> y como haría para separarlos?? 
<tkw-one[theBades> use el hoz (hacha para linux).
<tkw-one[theBades> y en modo grafico ghoz
<duende> ghoz nunca lo he visto funcionar, y en consola con hoz me dice este error :  "ERROR: No se puede abrir archivo para lectura: (null)" 
<duende> le estoy mandando así el comando para partirlo en partes de 100 MB hoz -c 100000000 archivo.ext
<hollman> kuadrosx, congrats con el nuevo release de shapado!
<hollman> patcito, lo mismo ^
<patcito> gracias :)
<kuadrosx> hollman: gracias :D
<kuadrosx> uff
<duende> ahh changos... tengo problemas con hoz
<duende> :S
<betoamatizta> hola, buenas tardes
<betoamatizta> quiero instalar ubuntu como siempre junto a windows xp
<betoamatizta> pero al iniciar la instalacion desde el usb no reconoce la coneccion a internet
<betoamatizta> ¿algun consejo?, soy novato en esto...gracias
<betoamatizta> Es el ubuntu-11.04-desktop...y soy veterinario asi que entiendan que no se mucho de sistemas
<kuadrosx> betoamatizta: debes usar la red cableada para instalar
<betoamatizta> Pense que era solo usar la usb, asi como lo muestran en algunos videos de internet
<betoamatizta> Osea que si tengo una red inalambrica, no podré?
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-13
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, como vamos?
<CesarGomez> bn bn parce y vos ?
<CesarGomez> aqui mirando lo de el SFD 
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, llegando de clase
<CesarGomez> ufff y que tal cansado ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, jajaja aburrido
<CesarGomez> = aqui :(
<CesarGomez> pero de trabajar 
<CesarGomez> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, aja
<Jordyec> Buenas tardes amigos les comento que estoy intentando reparar un disco duro con particiones ntfs usando ntfsfix pero cuando le doy el comando me salen dos errores que dicen Mounting volume... Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument.
<Jordyec>  FAILED
<Jordyec> Attempting to correct errors... FAILED
<Jordyec> Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument.
<Jordyec> esta es la info de mis discos, el que quiero reparar es el de 250 
<Jordyec> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<Jordyec> Disco /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<Jordyec> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 9729 cilindros
<Jordyec> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Jordyec> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Jordyec> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Jordyec> Identificador de disco: 0x000e346b
<Jordyec> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<Jordyec> /dev/sda1   *           1        3648    29295616   83  Linux
<Jordyec> /dev/sda2            3648        9605    47852545    5  Extendida
<Jordyec> /dev/sda3            9605        9730     1000448   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Jordyec> /dev/sda5            3648        9605    47852544   83  Linux
<Jordyec> Disco /dev/sdb: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<Jordyec> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 30401 cilindros
<Jordyec> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Jordyec> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Jordyec> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Jordyec> Identificador de disco: 0x2b1d2b1d
<Jordyec> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<Jordyec> /dev/sdb1   *           1       12748   102398278+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Jordyec> /dev/sdb2           12749       30400   141789690    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Jordyec> /dev/sdb5           12749       30400   141789658+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Andphe> ...
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-15
<anderson212> hola necesito ayuda sobre como instalar mi moden huwei en ubuntu 11.4
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-16
<Daken> Buenas
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-18
<wilmer> hola
<wilmer> alguien que por favor me ayude a instalar el plugin de flash player en mozilla
<Jezuz_> Hola Buenos Dias
<Guest293> ImportError: ('Unable to load OpenGL library', 'GL: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory', 'GL', None)
<Guest293> usando PyOpenGL me sale el siguiente error:
<Guest293> alguien me puede ayudar, segui todos los pasos de instalacion q estan en la pagina de PyOpenGL
<Guest293> y no encuentro informacion de la causa del error en internet
<Andphe> Guest293, y cual es el link con los pasos de instalacion de openpygl ?
<Guest293> http://pyopengl.sourceforge.net/documentation/installation.html
<Guest293> segui los pasos que dicen for ubuntu linux
<Guest293> el error no me salio en la instalacion sino cuando intento importar las librerias OpenGL.GL desde python
<Andphe> el paquete python-opengl de los repositorios no le sirve ?
<Andphe> Version: 3.0.1~b2-1
<Guest293> lo acabo de poner a instalar a ver si se arregla el problema gracias
<Andphe> ok
<Guest293> acabo de instalar python-opengl probe y nada sale el mismo error
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-10
<Costeelation> Holas
<Costeelation> HOLA
<ofprieto> buuuuuuuu buenos dias  
<ofprieto> hola SergioMeneses comovatodo
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, hay en la luch
<SergioMeneses> lucha
<ofprieto> juajja oks
<ofprieto> sergio  ud ira al SFD?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, aqui en mi ciudad no se va a hacer
<SergioMeneses> pero voy al de Ibague
<SergioMeneses> advise = tabula los nombres para ver la alerta sino puede q no responda xD
<ofprieto> haaaaaa ok jajja SergioMeneses 
<gonedcc> buenas tardes, tengo una duda... que distro me recomiendan para instalar como único OS en un asus Eee pc x101ch?? llevo 3 meses usando una distro de ubuntu (Tango Studio)..
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-11
<Costeelation> Hola a todos
<Costeelation> como les va
<gonedcc> Hola, quien me puede decir como crear un nuevo Hilo en el foro??
<ofprieto> buenas a todos 
<ofprieto> compadre hollman  jeje gusto verlo por aca 
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-12
<Costeelation> alguno de ustedes ha tenido éxito exportando una maquina virtual de VMWare  a VirtualBox?
<Costeelation> :/
<Costeelation> que aburrido
<Costeelation> juju
<DGUERRERO> jeje
<Costeelation> que hay de nuevo viejo :)
<Costeelation> DGUERRERO: »«
<DGUERRERO> Hey man!
<DGUERRERO> yo por aqui vagando jeje
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ping
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hola hola
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, andaba mirando el registro de la uds, el que viene en el email de invitacion de canonical
<SergioMeneses> pero alli te piden la hora de llegada 
<viperhoot> el de eventbrite?
<SergioMeneses> si
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: si, ya lo llené y lo mande ayer
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, aaaaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, la agencia le mando la informacion de os tiquetes por email tambien?
<viperhoot> lo que sea con tal que se apuren con los papeles :P
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: si menos mal, por mi parte ya está todo en orden
<viperhoot> sólo falta la llegada de documentos para visa
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jose me dijo que los documentos duraban como un mes
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: tu ya tienes la reserva de vuelos ?
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, not yet
<viperhoot> para alguien que requiere una visa, es imposible que demore un mes
<viperhoot> habrá que meter terror en la solicitud :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, eso me comento jose y hicimos las cuentas y si... casi un mes
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, o0
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ustedes hacen escala en españa o francia?
<viperhoot> francia
<viperhoot> la web de airfrance no tiene opción para guardar en pdf la reserva de vuelos x/
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, mmm
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, la semana entrante tengo que viajar a la capital por compromisos... creo que desde allá haré las vueltas
<viperhoot> organiza bien tus tiempos
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si ando solucionando lo que te comente la vez pasada
<SergioMeneses> por eso me toca viajar
<SergioMeneses> hasta eso no confirmo nada... porque podría ceder el sponsorship
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, por hay me entere que andan necesitando gente para la construcción de la guía de ubuntu-server
<viperhoot> te apuntas a eso?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no he leido la guide-line pero a lo mejor si
<SergioMeneses> ya le comente a jose por si tambien se anima
<viperhoot> en qué consiste en sí la construcción?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, deje miro el email de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, 
<SergioMeneses> We are always in need of people to review current instructions provided
<SergioMeneses> in the Ubuntu Server Guide and to write new material.  The guide follows
<SergioMeneses> the practices of Ubuntu Documentation Team whose home page is
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<viperhoot> a ver
<SergioMeneses> se lo reenvio 
<SergioMeneses> lo enviaron ayer
<SergioMeneses> es información de primera mano
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, hoy cierran las postulaciones para el LC ... hay como 5 personas por 2 cupos
<viperhoot> quienes quienes?
<viperhoot> :D
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, estan efrain valles, benjamin, michael hall, vibha y otro que no recuerdo xD
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, saliendo de la oficina... nos hablamos luego
<viperhoot> veo veo
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> suerte !
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-13
<sergiokof> o.O++o.O--O.o--O.o
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-14
<tkw-one_malo> m4v: alias el ubuntu firewall o mejor alias iptables ... jajaja
<Toluxero> #ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> Toluxero, ?
<Toluxero> SergioMeneses, typo! :P 
<Toluxero> sorry 
<SergioMeneses> Toluxero, jajaja
<Costeelation> :=)
<Costeelation> hi :)
<Costeelation> quien me puede linkiar el tema del team para chrome?
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-16
<gonedcc> Hola, necesito ayuda.... estoy siguiendo un tutorial y no puedo pasar e este comando
<gonedcc> sudo apt-get install libncursesw5-dev build-essential libncurses-dev gettext xmlto xmltoman linux-headers-`uname -r
<gonedcc> estará bien escrito?
<gonedcc> esta es la pg donde estoy...... http://deknileech.info/solucionar-problema-de-sonido-en-ubuntu-12-04/
<gonedcc> hola.....
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Tardes
<gonedcc> buena tardes
<gonedcc> estoy en apuros con el altavoz de mi netbook
<gonedcc> estoy siguiendo un tutorial y no puedo pasar de este comando
<gonedcc> sudo apt-get install libncursesw5-dev build-essential libncurses-dev gettext xmlto xmltoman linux-headers-`uname -r
<gonedcc> si estara bien escrito?
<gonedcc> esta es la pagina donde lo saque http://deknileech.info/solucionar-problema-de-sonido-en-ubuntu-12-04/
<gonedcc> si me puedes colaborar.... :)
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-10
<Zanguetsu> Hola a todos Saludos desde México.
<SergioMeneses> Zanguetsu, \o
<Zanguetsu> SergioMeneses, como te va amigo
<SergioMeneses> Zanguetsu, trabajando y vos?
<Zanguetsu> Tambien mi estimado
<Zanguetsu> aca en el inmenso frío del site
<SergioMeneses> lol
<Zanguetsu> oye amigo tu formas parte de el LoCo de Colombia
<SergioMeneses> Zanguetsu, si claro, por?
<Zanguetsu> ha mira como ya sabes soy admin del foro de la LoCo mx
<Zanguetsu> y espero pronto ya ser miembro de la LoCo como tal 
<Zanguetsu> y estaba viendo si se desarrollaba una app como la de ustedes para el cel
<Zanguetsu> solo que yo de programacion no tengo ni idea
<Zanguetsu> ustedes desarrollaron la app o pagaron a algun programador pro desarrollarla?
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> eso fue interno
<SergioMeneses> los mismo miembros la desarrollaron
<Zanguetsu> ok esa parte me agrada lo que no se es si aca tengamos la gente necesaria para lograrlo
<YORK2> HOLA BUENOS DIAS
<Zanguetsu> Hola
<YORK2> AMIGOS TENGON INCINVENIENTES PRA INSTALAR UBUNTU.. ES MI PRIMERA VEZ Y SE ME HA COMPLICADO LA INSTALACION , ME PORIAN AYUDAR
<Zanguetsu> un favor YORK2 no escribas en mayúsculas ya que si lo haces parecería que estas gritando
<YORK2> jejeje disculpas
<Zanguetsu> continuando que version de ubuntu estas queriendo instalar y segundo lo quieres instalar desde un usb o un dvd?
<YORK2> tengo la ultima version 13.04 en una usb, lo quiero instalar con windows 8
<Zanguetsu> ok ya nos vamos entendiendo windows 8 venia de forma nativa con la computadora
<YORK2> si
<Zanguetsu> ok en este caso tendiras que leer la documentacion que biene en la pagina de ubuntu primero
<Zanguetsu> te paso el linck
<Zanguetsu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Zanguetsu> primero lee esta parte es muy importante que entiendas lo que dice aqui ya que el problema que se te genera es por que ubuntu no esta diseñado para convivir con uefi
<YORK2> no quiero borrarlo y quiero probar este ubuntu ya q he escuhado que es una maravilla, he visto tutos en youtube, pero cuando voy a particionar me ecuentro con las dudas
<Zanguetsu> el particionado es automatico te da la opcion para que lo instales junto a windos8
<Zanguetsu> solo recuerda que la version que deves descargar de ubuntu es la de 64bits
<YORK2> junto a windows 8! exacto lo he visto en los videos ... en la version que estoy instalando no me sale esa opcion . si es la version para la aruitectura de equipo qu tengo
<YORK2> la de 64 bits
<Zanguetsu> por eso te digo que tienes que leer esa info
<Zanguetsu> es vital
<Zanguetsu> que marca y modelo usas de computador
<YORK2> acer v5 de 14 pulgadas ... intel pentium.. de media gama
<Zanguetsu> ok imagino que ahorita estas conectado al irc desde windos8
<YORK2> irc?
<YORK2> disculpas nose !
<Zanguetsu> irc es el chat en el que estamos platicando 
<Zanguetsu> asi se llama esta sala de chat
<YORK2> ok.. no desde firefox
<YORK2> usted ya instalado ubuntu antes?
<Zanguetsu> si de hecho yo solo trabajo con ubuntu
<Zanguetsu> pero para el caso con windows 8 y secure boot se tienen que seguir algunos pasos
<YORK2> soy nobato y los pasos con uefi del windows ya los hice    ... solo me falta prticionar he intalar ....pero ahi se me presentan muchos inconvenientes
<Zanguetsu> no deberias de tener problema para instalarlo juntoa windows
<YORK2> es que esa opcion ''junto a windows'' es la que no me salepor lo q he visto en los videos de youtube sobre la instacion de esta version
<YORK2> y la version 12.04 lts
<Zanguetsu> te descargaste el de 64 bits?
<YORK2> si
<Zanguetsu> ok 
<YORK2> que pena amigo con su tiempo y este novato!
<Zanguetsu> no te preocupes para eso estamos de hecho estoy leyendo el apartado de ubuntu
<Zanguetsu> deberias leerlo es muy interesante lo que dice
<YORK2> usted podria regalarme unos minutos por skype... :    jorkvs8
<Zanguetsu> YORK2, lee esto ya lo traduje en google la traduccion no es concreta pero se entiende
<Zanguetsu> http://pastebin.com/0Gp18faW
 * Zanguetsu off
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-11
<xapak> Buenas.
<xapak> ¿Alguien ha intentado instalar un Ubuntu Minimal en Virtualbox? Es que llega hasta la ventana donde instala los paquetes base, pero se queda con la ventana púrpura, y ahí queda. La conexión sí funciona y conecta, pero no sé si sí está descargando algo, porque Virtualbox solo me muestra actividad de red como por un minuto.
<xapak> Olvídenlo... dejé la ventana ahí por 10+ minutos, y ahora sí ya me comenzó a instalar. Qué locura, pero bueno.
<xapak> Gracias.
<AndresB> Buenas, en nuestra empresa necesito a alguien que nos pueda prestar soporte remoto o presencial en Bogotá y Barranquilla.
<papachan> AndresB Yo conozco alguien que esta en Santa marta
<papachan> podria viajar en Baranquilla, luego viene para Bogota a final de mes
<AndresB> Papachan, regáleme el dato por fa. Y pilo?
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-12
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ping
<linaporras> Buenas noches!
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches linaporras
 * JHOSMAN llegando tarde...
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, \o
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/ o/
<viperhoot> de rato en rato puedo entrar ;P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, igual yo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya sabes q jose se va a la u
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<viperhoot> jajaja si ya debería
<viperhoot> yo por el contrario, ya casi salgo :(
<viperhoot> o debería alegrarme, qué se yo
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: por cierto, sabes cual es el comando IRC para cambiar un nick?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> es: /nick tu_nick
<viperhoot> no no, osea
<viperhoot> registrar uno nuevo
<SergioMeneses> aaaah
<viperhoot> y trasladar este, o no se podrá eso?
<SergioMeneses> eso es diferente
<SergioMeneses> ya esta registrado ese?
<viperhoot> claro
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lo del translado preguntale a jose
<viperhoot> pero lo que quiero es justamente no perder el ubuntu irc cloak que hacen
<SergioMeneses> el es quien sabe del irc 
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, eso lo hablas en #ubuntu-sysadmin
<SergioMeneses> aunq no le veo problema con el cambio
<viperhoot> no debería haber, claro
<viperhoot> cosa de averiguar
<viperhoot> pero mejor el finde
<SergioMeneses> ++
<viperhoot> estoy re liado con cosas
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jam jam el fds
<viperhoot> que de nuevas?
<viperhoot> siiii
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, montones de trabajo
<SergioMeneses> =/
<viperhoot> si me vieras
<SergioMeneses> tengo unos bugs atrasados
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya sabes q soy el lider de documentacion de lubuntu?
<viperhoot> ufff, en serio ?!
<viperhoot> genial l
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, aunq la vuds nos mato a todos
<SergioMeneses> que horarios tan feos
 * SergioMeneses hates utc 
<viperhoot> yo en general me he visto forzado a bajar mis contribuciones, cosa de tiempo lamentablemente :/
<viperhoot> voy a organizarme mejor
<viperhoot> ya estando tan pronto la 13.10
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: hablando de vuds... ya no van a hacer uds fisicas??? o como es el cambio?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, este fds voy a trabajar en jam... ud se anima?
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, pues la estan evaluando... es un tema complejo pero yo creo q si vuelven las uds en person
<SergioMeneses> +a
<SergioMeneses> muchos de los grandes contribuyentes de comunidad no puede asistir a las vuds porq estamos trabajando
<SergioMeneses> es mejor reunirnos una semana con permiso del trabajo
<SergioMeneses> en esa semana es verdaderamente muy productiva
<SergioMeneses> es ubuntu dia y noche
<SergioMeneses> si o no viperhoot 
<viperhoot> sobre todo el terminar ebrio un día antes !!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajaja a uds les toco madrugar
<SergioMeneses> menos mal yo viajaba a medio dia
<viperhoot> casi nos deja el vuelo y jose que andaba medio manco con la mano
 * SergioMeneses almorzo en frankfurt 
<viperhoot> todo un caso
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, y Airton jajaja
<SergioMeneses> que cosas
<viperhoot> pero bueno, sería genial que vuelvan
<Fernando_> buenas noches, que pena la hora, ando trabajando
 * viperhoot aplica de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> pero haciendo parentesis... la uds es la mejor experiencia del mundo, hablando del mundo de ubuntu
<BartOC3> NO problem Fernando_ es normal jeje :P
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: sip es verdad.
 * viperhoot se da cuenta que lo están por botar de los ubuntu translators por poca actividad
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ud participo en la traduccion del Coc?
<SergioMeneses> hay nos movimos varios
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: nada de nada hace como un mes
<viperhoot> :/
<viperhoot> o me pongo las pilas o me sacan
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, hagale... porque dificil q mantenerse
<SergioMeneses> sino vente al quality-team... somos la gente mas op de todo ubuntu
 * SergioMeneses hides
<viperhoot> o a ambos
<viperhoot> algo se podrá hacer ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, dale!
<SergioMeneses> este sabado nos podemos ver
<SergioMeneses> y traducimos un rato
<viperhoot> genial 
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> desde que hora estás?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, voy a hacer un jam online para uco pero si queres te nos unes
<viperhoot> de todas maneras 
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, voy a armar el evento en el loco-porta
<SergioMeneses> +l
<viperhoot> me avisas para re publicarlo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, listo
<SergioMeneses> le envio tweet =)
<viperhoot> claro !
<viperhoot> ahora si salgo
<viperhoot> que el trabajo no se queda nunca fuera de casa
<viperhoot> hasta el finde !
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, dale
<SergioMeneses> exitos
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, y esas aclaraciones -> lol
<andresmmujica> por lo que dijo oscar
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> no lo habia visto
<SergioMeneses> esa gente de bogota si es malpensada
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, hoy hable con Jono en estos dias nos comunicamos con canonical
<NoVoyaCampus> SergioMeneses: kiubo
<BartOC3> hola NoVoyaCampus como anda
<SergioMeneses> ola NoVoyaCampus 
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<NoVoyaCampus> Fernando_: BartOC3
<NoVoyaCampus> kiubo patronos
<SergioMeneses> NoVoyaCampus, pero si a Medallo?
<NoVoyaCampus> A medallo no se
<NoVoyaCampus> jajaja
<Fernando_> NoVoyaCampus, 
<Fernando_> perro
<Fernando_> me media?
<Fernando_> se va a hacer el loco?
<SergioMeneses> si armamos parche subimos
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, BartOC3 NoVoyaCampus 
<BartOC3> NoVoyaCampus:  yo voy por la farra de cumple... no se tu
<NoVoyaCampus> pues yo tengo paseo pa honda
<NoVoyaCampus> tolima
<NoVoyaCampus> una semana antes
<NoVoyaCampus> Fernando_: a tomar fernet si o que
<NoVoyaCampus> Fernando_: toca que agregue al gtalk a vampii
<NoVoyaCampus> pa que lo reciba en argentin
<NoVoyaCampus> igual bal estará en la eko
<NoVoyaCampus> BartOC3: verda el  chisme que se va cargar 400 personas por redtic?
<BartOC3> NoVoyaCampus:  si señor asi es.. se van a mitad de precio
<NoVoyaCampus> que garra ni el SFD lleva 300
<NoVoyaCampus> y eso que es libre y gratis
 * NoVoyaCampus saluda a MagicFab mucho tiempo sin verlo por aca
<andresmmujica> NoVoyaCampus: convenza a JHOSMAN de que les haga de community manager para que hagan bulla...
<andresmmujica> no han hecho suficiente ruido...
<NoVoyaCampus> na apenas saquemos la agneda
<NoVoyaCampus> eso se dispara
<JHOSMAN> NoVoyaCampus: el servicio le cuesta!
<JHOSMAN> xD
<NoVoyaCampus> jajajaja
<NoVoyaCampus> una tales ???
<NoVoyaCampus> si me va 1500 le gasto una tales
<NoVoyaCampus> xDDDDDDDDDD
<BartOC3> NoVoyaCampus:  es que con cpc se logro un acuerdo con RedTIC para unos eventos el proximo año
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, presidente de uco!
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<NoVoyaCampus> BartOC3: jajaja sos poderoso
<SergioMeneses> ese es! ese es!
<NoVoyaCampus> va tocar que BartOC3 me de trabajo por que ando aburrido de programar en clipper
<BartOC3> jajajajja NoVoyaCampus SergioMeneses ni tanto
<JHOSMAN> bueno NoVoyaCampus q dijo
<NoVoyaCampus> Diego por favor modera tu lenguaje rayos diganmen lammer troll forigua pero diego no xDDDDDDDDDDD
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<BartOC3> jajjajajaja
<BartOC3> Fernando_:  pilas que ya estan abiertas las inscripciones...
<NoVoyaCampus> inscripciones a que?
<BartOC3> NoVoyaCampus:  para Prensa de CPCO 
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<BartOC3> NoVoyaCampus:  SergioMeneses https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/540700_10151656102727123_786414333_n.jpg
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> epic win
<BartOC3> jajajaj
<SergioMeneses> NoVoyaCampus, necesita un arreglo xD
<NoVoyaCampus> xDDDDDDDDD
<NoVoyaCampus> SergioMeneses: ek ubuntu-co-bot necesita una arreglo
<NoVoyaCampus> disque medio voto
<SergioMeneses> NoVoyaCampus, jeje eso va por herencia
<SergioMeneses> meetinglogy lo maneja asi
<NoVoyaCampus> hableme en spanish
<SergioMeneses> NoVoyaCampus, que esta bien... asi fue escrito y ud no puede hacer votos fraccionarios 
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<NoVoyaCampus> lol
<SergioMeneses> si quiere votar en contra pues vota en negativo
<JHOSMAN> NoVoyaCampus:  no lo contó
<BartOC3> Un tal NoVoyaCampus:  no Existe
<BartOC3> lol
<NoVoyaCampus> jaja
<JHOSMAN> via @juanmansantos
<JHOSMAN> lol
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-13
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, pattoin CarlosNeyPastor dias
<SergioMeneses> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-co/2542-ubuntu-global-jam/
<jaimerave> Dias SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, como va todo pelao
<jaimerave> Aqui bien, llegando a la oficina
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, huy casi a las 10
<SergioMeneses> esa es la vida q me merezco
<SergioMeneses> y salir a las 11 :)
<jaimerave> jejeje, llegue a las 9:15
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno menos mal hoy es viernes de siluetas
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola a todos los presentes
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, bien bien y ud
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bien, trabajando, dia complicado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> mucho trabajo para ser fin de semana
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahi?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, mas o menos!... ando con un problema con el isp pero nada muy grave
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo que configurar un plotter en un equipo con un sistema operativo raro que se instala para que funcione ese plotter
<CarlosNeyPastor> y para colmo no soy administrador en el equipo 
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> esas cosas pasan
<SergioMeneses> asi me ha pasado aqui
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> son cosas que nos toca a todos algun dia
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<SergioMeneses> seee total
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-14
<chilicuil> Ubuntu global jam! =D, estoy a punto de salir a repartir volantes: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/es/material/brochure/ubuntu-brochure-triptico 
<chilicuil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20130914 parece que hay algunos bugs a confirmar =D
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, a ver
<SergioMeneses> que bien
<SergioMeneses> walter garcia
<SergioMeneses> se me hace familiar chilicuil 
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: lo reparti tambien en el ugj anterior, tal vez leiste la entrada en el planet
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, I did it
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> si claro!... :)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, ayer me paso q hable con pablo por una hora en ingles... usango gtalk, cuando me dice y porq me hablas en ingles por aqui xD
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: esta bien, para practicar!
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, la costumbre.... aqui siempre hablamos en ingles =/
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-09
<juancho2> muy buenas noches a todos!
<juancho2> tengo varias dudas a cerca de algo que me sucedio hoy instalando Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 LTS, en algunos momentos dela instalacion me salio que tenia problemas de red que no podia continuar descargando del sitio, elegi colombia y luego estados unidos y en ambos me presento problemas, luego fallo en la instalacion base y me decia: aviso de debootstrap couldn download package grep y asi sucesivamente fue pasando y me toco dejar la instalacion inconclusa,
<juancho2> buenas noches kubot me puedes dar una ayuda 
<juancho2> he estado por mas de 1 hora esperando alguna ayuda y nadie le da a uno una manito
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-11
<Ubuntero|dh4rm4n> jovenes bien o no
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-12
<Ubuntero|99717> Hola tengo problemas para conectarme a las redes, en mi dell inspiron 14.
<Ubuntero|99717> El menu de red no capta ninguna red inalambrica disponible mientras en otros dispositivos de mi casa el wi fi funciona perfecto
<Ubuntero|99717> Como puedo solucionar esto
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-14
<pseudor00t>  3rd Pista: el u*ua*io   15 secs & 9 Puntos Quedan
<pseudor00t>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  el usuario  <-
<pseudor00t>  Reseteando Puntos DIARIOS 
<pseudor00t>  Reseteando Puntos SEMANALES 
<pseudor00t>  ESTA SEMANA Top 10: - #1:   * 0  #2:  * 0  #3:  * 0  #4:  * 0  #5:  * 0  #6:  * 0  #7:  * 0  #8:  * 0  #9:  * 0  #10:  * 0 
<pseudor00t>  new.41  ¿Cómo sé cual es el nombre de la máquina en la que estoy conectado? ? 
<pseudor00t>  1st Pista: ********    Premio : 200 Puntos 
<pseudor00t>  2nd Pista: hos*****   30 secs & 200 Puntos Quedan
<pseudor00t>  3rd Pista: hos**a*e   15 secs & 200 Puntos Quedan
<pseudor00t>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  hostname  <-
#ubuntu-co 2015-09-07
<Harwin> hola
<Harwin> Hola
<Harwin> hay alguien?
